# Question on Knife Laws



## NHArcher (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello,

I've been trying to determine the legality of something I'm considering. I live in New Hampshire and frequently travel to Massachusetts and, on occassion, get to visit Boston. I know those who have tried to get firearm permits for Mass and found it near impossible unless you play your cards well. I have a belt holder that has two knives in it. I just ordered it but they appear to be 2 inch blades, both fixed. Although I wouldn't need this in NH or most of Mass, when going to Boston, I would feel a bit safer knowing I had them. I figured when I bought them that they were small enough to defend myself without inflicting major damage on an attacking opponent. I've tried to find legit sites online saying what the laws are and because I don't know exactly what some of the definitions are, I was curious what one needs to be able to carry this solely for self defense purposes. I am 27 years old and this would be used almost exclusively for travel to Boston and doing things in the city. I have yet to have a problem in the city, but having a backup plan never hurts.

I post this here because I'm curious if NH would have any issues with this as well? Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

For the love of Christ not again!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

NH, please come to Boston and enjoy yourself, relax, you have two of the oldest and the finest Police agencies in the country protecting you. The Boston Police and Mass State Police would appreciate if you left the knives at home.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68960&highlight=knife+laws
Took me 2 seconds to use the search function, been beat to death here. Unless your a ninja warrior dont carry a knife for defense.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Fixed blade knives, might as well forget it. You'd be better off getting a restricted FID for pepper spray or mace. Unless you are well trained in knife fighting, you're just asking to get hurt badly. Anybody tries to mug you, just give them what they want, and come away with your life. Presenting a knife you don't know how to use will most likely get you shot and killed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

How on earth is carrying a knife a decent self defense option? I really get a kick out of people who think this. It is a close range weapon... and your statement that they are small enough to 'not inflict major damage' is naive at best, LAWYER FODDER at worst. 2" is plenty long enough for someone to take a dirt nap. Unless you train with knives, know how to cut someone in a way to make them stop fighting (without killing them), and are willing to explain why you had time to deploy a knife instead of running... LEAVE IT AT HOME. Here are your scenarios:

1. Bad guy talks shit: You pull knife (LOSE)
2. Bad guy physically assaults you: Good luck getting a knife out (LOSE)
3. Bad guy pulls a gun first: You pull a knife (LOSE) I know the Danny Inosanto videos out there, but I tend to be a realist in this situation.
4. Bad guy takes knife away from you and guts you with it. (LOSE)

I have seen a decent amount of stabbings, and guess what? Even tough guys die.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

NHArcher said:


> I figured when I bought them that they were small enough to defend myself without inflicting major damage on an attacking opponent.


 What are going to do just scratch their itch? With that thinking all your going to do is piss someone off. Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

NHArcher said:


> Hello,
> 
> . I am 27 years old and this would be used almost exclusively for travel to Boston and doing things in the city


What kind of things do you exactly PLAN on doing that you need knives??


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Last guy I did compressions on that brought a knife to a gun fight looked like a fountain every time I pressed on his chest.
Didn't work out well for him.


----------



## NHArcher (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been a black belt for 12 years and know how to defend myself, but feel that if threatened with a firearm or a knife, one of these knives would be near where my wallet is. 

A common person with no self defense knowledge and a knife is likely only providing a weapon to their attacker. I am capable of defending myself without a knife, but feel that a knife would increase my ability to do so, especially if I'm there with my wife.

My point is this: I feel having a small blade will increase my ability to defend myself. I'm honestly not looking for opinions. I'm looking for what is legal and what is not. I've seen a lot of sketchy people down there on the T late after a Sox game and such and I know because of the gun laws that the majority of the people with firearms would have no issue violating the "don't kill people" law than violating the "you need a permit for your gun" law.

In NH, I don't see the knives as being illegal and I am an adult so I was curious if it's legit.

Thank you.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> There is nothing in my wallet worth dying for. I've had some better-than-decent training, can carry anywhere (more or less) in Mass and I still watch the Sox on TV and avoid Boston whenever possible.


By far the best option


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This link is more or less the governing statute in Massachusetts. About halfway down the page.
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/269-10.htm
However, some cities/towns have specific by-laws/ordinances regarding knives (all of which are arrestable); have fun reserching the legality of your knife in every city and town you pass thru from the NH border to Boston.

As everyone else has said, this has been beaten to death. Use the search function for the previous dozen threads on this topic.


----------



## NHArcher (Feb 24, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> There is nothing in my wallet worth dying for.


Nothing in my wallet but my family and friends are.

I thought a municipality couldn't pass a law that would subvert that of the state or federal?

Heck, it's almost worth the insane cost of getting a concealed carry permit for a gun in Mass with all these pro-criminal laws in Mass. In NH, it costs us $10.


----------



## NHArcher (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you serious? I thought this was a serious forum? I'm not dropping my time in the martial arts to sound cool...it's to put into perspective why I'd consider carrying a knife. It's amazing that carrying a knife can be such a big deal. I'm also amazed that I go to a forum where I expect to encounter professional police officers(which I'm certain most of you are) that I get immature responses like this last one....

Thanks for the advice...I'm certain that whole ninja mask thing will go a long ways towards concealing a weapon.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

You have to ask your self is your life worth $100 a year? MA is fairly liberal about issuing non-resident permits. Unlike RI which is easy state gunwise but CCW wise is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## NHArcher (Feb 24, 2009)

In Boston, someone sees I have a gun(that is typically harder to conceal) and I will have CREATED the exact problem I'd want to avoid.

I remember visiting Montana...the guy we were visiting with had a rifle hanging in the back window of his truck...and he didn't have to worry cause EVERYONE had one. And they have a LOT less crime...seems that these strict weapons laws do nothing but protect the bad guys....

I can see it now...getting tackled in the Cheesecake Factory when I pick up my knife to cut my cheesecake...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a black belt...it has one of those buckles that pivots around and its brown on the other side....Sears...7.99...I matches everything I own.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

NHArcher, I know how you feel. Sometimes on the T, it seems like the troopers and the BPD don't even exist... Never seen a state trooper anywhere in boston outside of chinatown, almost never see a BPD officer more a tenth of a mile from a station house or downtown crossing (I think two or three times on state street), and never seen a transit cop except at rush hour. I take the T, so that my influence when I see them, but that's my personal experience.


----------

